# Need Help in Buying UPS



## Empirial (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi, 

I'm looking forward to buy a UPS for my LED TV (85W) & DVR (48W). It should be able to give back up for atleast an hour during power cuts. I'm interested in Zebronics ZEB-U1200 which is available for around 3.5k online. The problem is that in the specsheet of U1200, Backup time (One PC load @ 100 W) is mentioned only 30 min. Isn't that too low for a 1 KVA UPS? 

Product link : *www.zebronics.com/products/ups/zeb-u1200

Regards.


----------



## satinder (Sep 29, 2015)

If this is the case
Better buy an online inverter with big battery. 
These inverters are better than earlier days.


----------

